#ubuntu-sa 2011-08-30
<ALaned> ;' '؛،,،؛' ';
<ALaned> كل عام وانتو بخير
#ubuntu-sa 2011-09-04
<ALaned> HI
#ubuntu-sa 2014-08-28
<mad_Dev> Hey
